# Something I never thought I would contemplate.....



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

....let alone seriously consider is letting my MK1 Focus RS go but here we are!

As some of you long term DW'ers will know I never use my RS any more, the last 4/5 years it has done approx. 250 miles and I have had it for over 9 years now.

Don't get me wrong I still think it is an awesome looking car and it is quick. The rare occasions I do drive it, I do love it but I am starting to think is it worth getting something I will mollycoddle less, which also means actually use.

Most cars I like are old skool Ford RS's and would end up in the same cotton wool ball as the Focus but there are two contenders that float my boat, which I am seriously considering. Both are very different to the Focus and also very different to each other.

I am looking at one of these....










a Lotus Exige S

or one of these....










a VXR8 (not a Bathurst Edition)

I do kind of wish I had bought my friends VXR8 last year as it was low mileage, very well priced plus it had the VE front and rear end which is how they would look in Australia.










I think the Exige is edging it as I think I would mollycoddle the VXR8 a little but two things are putting me off, firstly the hassle of selling a car and secondly getting the Exige would mean delving into my deposit fund!

:wall: Really not sure what to do or even if I can really let the RS go :wall:

Are there any Exige owners on here? If so what are they like? If you track them have you come up against a MK1 Focus RS?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Vxr8 are boss


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ah another car to be kept under a wool blanket, tucked away in a nice warm dry place


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> :wall: Really not sure what to do or even if I can really let the RS go :wall:


Sort of answered your own question with that statement


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you didn't want to use a hot hatch, I'm not following the logic why you'd use an Exige or a VXR8 more. 

A Focus is an everyday car, the other two aren't. 

The Exige is a great drive but they aren't easy to live with. Even getting in and out of the thing gets irritating quickly. 

The VXR8 is a great car. 6.2l of V8 means it uses loads of petrol and wouldn't be a great every day car. 

The other two, to me, are more special than a Ford Focus RS. 

You'll just likely end up with a more expensive garage queen than before if you allow yourself to get attached.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Neither of them would be an every day car, so those points are null and void really. It has nothing to do with practicality or running costs.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Because focuses are dull and boring compared to them 2


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep the RS and use it!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Ah another car to be kept under a wool blanket, tucked away in a nice warm dry place


No, not again! 



R7KY D said:


> Sort of answered your own question with that statement


Not totally, as I am having doubts about keeping it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Neither of them would be an every day car, so those points are null and void really. It has nothing to do with practicality or running costs.


You never used an everyday car, let alone a less practical car  Besides, you're getting on a bit like me now, I bet your hips would give out in the exige


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Because focuses are dull and boring compared to them 2


I wouldn't really say a Focus RS is dull and boring.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> You never used an everyday car, let alone a less practical car  Besides, you're getting on a bit like me now, I bet your hips would give out in the exige


My Kuga is an every day car and I am still agile


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> My Kuga is an every day car and I am still agile


Exactly, a mums car  Clearly can't manuevre into/out of a slightly more impractical car


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I prefer to call it a sensible and excellent daily driver  I like to backward flip into the drivers seat through an open window though :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I prefer to call it a sensible and excellent daily driver  I like to backward flip into the drivers seat through an open window though :lol:


You're really called Krusty aren't you?

Try that in an exige  Or just a moderately impractical car like mine


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Exiges are one of last years least depreciating cars so save money there!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Exiges are one of last years least depreciating cars so save money there!


VXR8s are on the up in value.

Given the way the car market is going, is 5-10 years V8s will be few and far between.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What about a monaro?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Two very different options, but both deserving of edging your RS out the garage IMHO.

If you don't need the practicality then I would have an Exige every day of the week!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> Neither of them would be an every day car, so those points are null and void really. It has nothing to do with practicality or running costs.


I was just getting that you've a cheap easy to use car sitting in the garage and feel you can't use it.

I'm not understanding why a Focus can't be used, but a far more special car can be?

If you feel that strongly for the Focus, why not keep that and use it rather than dipping into your deposit to buy something you ultimately don't need?

I've never understood people who buy cars and hope not to lose money on them. Obviously depreciation has to be taken into account, but I see little point of buying a nice car not to use.

Getting value from a car is using it to me. Even if the car doesn't depreciate much, there is still thousands on tax, insurance, servicing and running costs.

If I was looking for a weekend toy, I'd probably buy a Caterham. The Exige is a great shout too.

The VXR8 if I needed a car for smaller miles and the need to carry passengers.

I'd choose all of them over a Focus RS.

I wouldn't buy any if them if I wasn't going to use them and had to spend part of my deposit on them.

It's ultimately your choice. It seems your emotional attachment to the Focus plays highly in this decision and it's not as straight forward as simply buying a new car.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Having not owned one you won't be too familiar with the price of Focus RS parts. Prices of parts would make owners of more prestigious brands/more expensive cars wince! I wouldn't call them a "cheap car to use" but this doesn't play any part in why mine is a 1:1 scale model though. 

Ford RS's especially limited edition ones are special, even more so on a personal level when you have ploughed lots of time, effort and money into them, plus owned for a long period of time. There are less Focus RS MK1's than there are Exige's, so you could say the RS is more special but that isn't really what this is about. 

Not using it is more down to the fact its been wrapped up in cotton wool and baby'd for so long now I don't like to get it dirty or put miles on it, where as if I get a car I am less attached to I would use it as intended. It is daft but I know there is lot people who are the same. 

I blame my Dad as he bought a Series 1 RS turbo brand new and only put 11k miles on it in 14 years until he finally gave in and sold it. This was also a garage queen that rarely saw daylight. 

I never bought it hoping or even thinking about losing or making money, that's not why I bought it or would buy any car. 

You are right about the emotional attachment which is probably another reason why it doesn't get used.

Several factors are making this something that needs some serious thought.  Maybe if someone came along and offered me the right money for the RS it might make it easier :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

This is still your yearly thing yeah? I haven't got this event in my calendar, even after all this time


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Yearly thing? Never contemplated selling it before now. Or do you mean the time of year when it might actually venture out? :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> There are less Focus RS MK1's than there are Exige's, so you could say the RS is more special but that isn't really what this is about.


Maybe *you* could....  :lol:

Personally i would expect the VXR8 to be less fun than the RS, it's not going to be something to chuck around (not that i guess the RS is getting much chucking). I see a Caterham was mentioned earlier, I was i one this year (a 260bhp one). Great Machine, but way too big a compromise for almost any use.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Yearly thing? Never contemplated selling it before now. Or do you mean the time of year when it might actually venture out? :lol:


Hmmm I can't remember which, I could swear you've had this drama before 

Must say, I don't see the point of a vxr8 for fun. Noble, sure, exige, sure, big heavy saloon.. maybe not.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Different kind of fun in a VXR8 though. As much as I like Caterham's, they don't really appeal to me as much as an Exige does.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Hmmm I can't remember which, I could swear you've had this drama before
> 
> Must say, I don't see the point of a vxr8 for fun. Noble, sure, exige, sure, big heavy saloon.. maybe not.


Nope, not had this drama before. If I had it would be gone by now!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Put it up for sale Ben and see if it sells for what you'd sell it for (top end of the FRS scale).

If it doesn't sell, you need to use it a little more. It's such a hard choice. You know I use my cars, but if I had your RS, I'd feel guilty using it.

Don't forget I made the jump 4/5 years ago now... Remember the grief you gave me 
Can't believe your considering almost the same switch.

Id still have a look at a k20 or 20v conversion Ben. A little bit more rough and ready round the edges. Plus you'd be able to look after it in work.

Some conversions have been done to an exige clam, but I always prefer elise as you can take the roof off more readily.

See if the FRS sells... Then go shopping.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I can understand why you don't use the rs but I guess putting 1000 miles a year wouldn't hurt it. Still if you did go down the route of the vx or exige would you actually use them or would they become another rs ? 

I guess they both serve different purposes, the exige for me is best suited to a track, the vxr8 for driving to the track. I'm guessing your not considering anything else ? Out of those 2 I'd go for the vxr8.

Oh and congrats to team amd for yesterday's fantastic result in race 3, if collard hadn't got the softs on newsham may have been 1 place higher up


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I get where you are comming from. I sold my MPS because i hated putting miles on it and hated the wife driving it when i was at work as she didn't have the same attachement as i did.

So i sold it and bought a car i wasn't as attached to and didn't worry about miles on it worry too much about where it goes.

i can honestly say it was the best move i have made


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Dift said:


> Put it up for sale Ben and see if it sells for what you'd sell it for (top end of the FRS scale).
> 
> If it doesn't sell, you need to use it a little more. It's such a hard choice. You know I use my cars, but if I had your RS, I'd feel guilty using it.
> 
> ...


How you doing mate?

I forgot you made the switch to a Lotus. Not a fan of convertibles/soft tops, so if I got an Elise it would have a hardtop screwed, glued and nailed on :lol:

I did look at the S2 Elise but the Exige is just more appealing to me.

I think it would need to be an Exige with a minimum of 220bhp, even then looking at the stats the in gear acceleration/straight line might not be a match to my RS. Obviously standard RS vs standard Exige there is no contest.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> How you doing mate?
> 
> I forgot you made the switch to a Lotus. Not a fan of convertibles/soft tops, so if I got an Elise it would have a hardtop screwed, glued and nailed on :lol:
> 
> ...


Ooo ooo ooo, he gets more attention than me?!?!  I'm hurt 

On the note of exiges, saw an exige cup, looks stunning.

Corvette baby, c6 z06 v8, lighter than the vxr8...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I can understand why you don't use the rs but I guess putting 1000 miles a year wouldn't hurt it. Still if you did go down the route of the vx or exige would you actually use them or would they become another rs ?
> 
> I guess they both serve different purposes, the exige for me is best suited to a track, the vxr8 for driving to the track. I'm guessing your not considering anything else ? Out of those 2 I'd go for the vxr8.
> 
> Oh and congrats to team amd for yesterday's fantastic result in race 3, if collard hadn't got the softs on newsham may have been 1 place higher up


Hi Steve, :thumb:

The whole point of the exercise would be to have something that I will use and not get too OCD over, an Exige will be mainly for a track toy. Nothing else really tickles my fancy other than those two. Exige is the more appealing of the two.

Thanks, nice to finally crack it and get a podium! Been a long time coming and hopefully the first of many, if not just a few more will do!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> Having not owned one you won't be too familiar with the price of Focus RS parts. Prices of parts would make owners of more prestigious brands/more expensive cars wince! I wouldn't call them a "cheap car to use" but this doesn't play any part in why mine is a 1:1 scale model though.
> 
> Ford RS's especially limited edition ones are special, even more so on a personal level when you have ploughed lots of time, effort and money into them, plus owned for a long period of time. There are less Focus RS MK1's than there are Exige's, so you could say the RS is more special but that isn't really what this is about.
> 
> ...


Personally I've never understood the entire appeal of the RS brand. Yes they are good cars(some are classics), but they aren't all vastly better than the rest.

Second hand prices have gone wild over the last few years.

I was buying hot hatches when the Focus RS was new. Many people considered the Civic Type R the better car back then.

Although it was one of the best hatches of its time, they are pretty cheap these days. In some people's eyes they are more special, but obviously not enough people to the ratio of cars, hence the values.

I looked at the RS but ruled it out as it was a bit more expensive at the time. More of a premium than it justified but I don't remember costs being too bad.

The word special only means something to certain people. When you actually analyse why they think it's special, it comes down to the attachment of the branding rather than the car being the real star.

There is a few special cars out there that are actually pretty awful. Just because there is less of them doesn't make more special to me.

I'm only thinking about the cars, whereas your attachment to the car and brand clouds your opinion.

The Focus is a good car, the Exige is far more special in every way I can think.

Best of luck with the sale though. You only need one person to have the same values as yourself to buy it for a good price.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

My old Elise is back up for sale... (Yes I think it is a little over priced by about 5k).

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...lise-s2/lotus-elise--honda-k20-engine/2595618

I can't really say which I preferred (the Elise or RS)... They were both great, but for different reasons.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

danwel said:


> I get where you are comming from. I sold my MPS because i hated putting miles on it and hated the wife driving it when i was at work as she didn't have the same attachement as i did.
> 
> So i sold it and bought a car i wasn't as attached to and didn't worry about miles on it worry too much about where it goes.
> 
> i can honestly say it was the best move i have made


I know what you mean I got that feeling when I stopped using the RS and got sensible/normal cars that you don't get attached to, to use every day. The RS wouldn't get parked up or left anywhere and the other half was certainly not allowed to drive it :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like the exige would suit you, get a mechanically strong one and has mega stone chips to the front with kerbed alloys then keep the OCD in check 

Fingers crossed a win is on the cards for you the team certainly deserves it


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

220bhp should be a bare minimum. A non forced induction elise derivative will feel slow compared to the FRS (honda'd k20's aside).

Have you considered a Europa? Not as focused as a exige or elise, but has the vauxhall turbo engine. Remaps alone to 240 ish bhp.

You would be well aware of the 2.0T vauxhall engine. Not pretty, or light, but fairly robust when more boost is thrown at it.

Quite rare also, and appreciating! A bit left field, but very nice to drive.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

VXR8 !!!!!!!!!! :driver:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Go for the Exige, i owned an elise as my daily driver for 10 years and i don't regret one moment of it, not the puddles on the seat, the lack of gadgets, the fogging up on the outside of the windscreen when stuck in traffic on very wet days, the battery that shorts itself on the chassis when conering and braking hard or having to fold myself in half to get in or out of it!

Despite all of these niggles i enjoyed driving the car so much i wouldn't change the time i had with my Elise, it was just so much fun to drive, and i drove it like a hooligan. 

I sold my Elise in March this year and i do miss it, but it was time to move on. I sold it for just £1700 less than i paid for it in 2004.

Even if you buy the Exige and sell it in a couple of years, have the experience, you'll love it.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Been lucky enough to drive both cars your looking at and had a supercharged Elise also the bosses vx220 with 296bhp spent so much money on it now that car was scary.

With your background I would be jumping all over the exige some time in the workshop set up how you want it it will being you smiles all day long.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

So you've got a cracking RS just sitting at home doing nothing !!! Why bother even thinking about changing vehicle . Use the RS it's simple, if I had the chance to owe one I'd be in it all the time. Save your money and drive the RS with a big smile on your face.
Simples !!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep the RS and buy a cheap daily car to rag about in mate.

I know what would happen as it's the same as I would end up doing. You'll buy another fast, fun and rare motor, then end up pampering it like you do the RS.

I'm in the same boat with my Megane 225. It's done around the same number of miles your RS has in the last 5 years yet I know if I sold it that firstly I'd never sell it for what it's worth to me and secondly I'd end up pampering it's replacement as much. 

I ended up using a Clio 172 as my daily car for a couple of years and because it was cheap, fairly well used and fun I had so much fun in it because I was less fussy.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed with others you love the RS, just be happy with it and pull it out the garage a little more. If not id go for the Exige every time... the others do nothing for me...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I think part of the issue is that I have gotten a little bored with fast road cars now as you can't really drive a car properly on the road. Where as with the Exige it would be a great track car and I wouldn't be bothered about using it as intended.

The RS was/is great on track when I took it round Brands a couple of years ago but it is too pampered to be used as a track toy, well to me it is.



Alex_225 said:


> Keep the RS and buy a cheap daily car to rag about in mate.
> 
> I know what would happen as it's the same as I would end up doing. You'll buy another fast, fun and rare motor, then end up pampering it like you do the RS.
> 
> ...


Already have a daily driver Alex (all be it not a cheap one), nice sensible car with all the creature comforts. Not really fussed about ragging around on the road any more. I am a young fogey at the age of 30. :lol:

I won't end up in the same boat as I am now again, next car I get if I can let the RS go, will not end up in the same situation.

Don't get me wrong it would still get looked after but not wrapped up in cotton wool. Or I keep the RS as well as getting something else but having 4 cars might be getting out of hand :lol: and really won't help with me getting my own place! (the latter being a big part of my decision as I do need to start being sensible at some point)


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Dift said:


> 220bhp should be a bare minimum. A non forced induction elise derivative will feel slow compared to the FRS (honda'd k20's aside).
> 
> Have you considered a Europa? Not as focused as a exige or elise, but has the vauxhall turbo engine. Remaps alone to 240 ish bhp.
> 
> ...


Evora doesn't really do much for me, prefer the more aggressiveness of the Exige :thumb: Not sure what spec it was but an Evoura struggled to keep with me along the straights at Brands.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

minimadgriff said:


> Having not owned one you won't be too familiar with the price of Focus RS parts. Prices of parts would make owners of more prestigious brands/more expensive cars wince! I wouldn't call them a "cheap car to use" but this doesn't play any part in why mine is a 1:1 scale model though.
> 
> Ford RS's especially limited edition ones are special, even more so on a personal level when you have ploughed lots of time, effort and money into them, plus owned for a long period of time. There are less Focus RS MK1's than there are Exige's, so you could say the RS is more special but that isn't really what this is about.
> 
> ...


Just buy any car you set your heart on and drive it,cars are built to be driven and not kept as garage queens, although there are some exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Bero said:


> Two very different options, but both deserving of edging your RS out the garage IMHO.
> 
> If you don't need the practicality then I would have an Exige every day of the week!


This^...Exige everyday of the week:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm just still amazed an exige does it for you, but not an ultima or a noble.

If you never use it, presumably the lower cost of parts really wouldn't figure?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I forgot to mention, if you do go for the Exige speak to REIS (Richard Egger Insurance Services) as they do a very good value insurance policy specifically for Lotus sportscars. As part of the policy you are covered for up to 4 track days per year (you can buy cover for more if you need to) and they also offer discounts on the policy if you're a member of an owners club (you can join MLOC.co.uk for free), and also for having done advanced driving courses like 'Car Limits' (highly recommended).


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Europa, not an Evora 

Im just thinking of the torque you will miss if you got a Elise derivative. Being turbo charged, the Europa wouldn't feel that different... would possibly be quicker with a little breathing and boost.

Don't forget, any elise/exige is as raw as you want it to be. I had full harnesses, Ohlins blah blah blah, and was pretty extreme to drive on the road... but I still used it everyday, and the honda engine through the tubular exhaust sounded beautiful at 9000rpm in the Dartford tunnel :argie:









I'll make the decision for you Ben... Put the Focus RS up for sale for the price you want. Don't budge, and see if it sells.

If someone stumps up the cash, then you need to make that decision about selling it. Sitting behind a computer thinking about it isn't the way to do it.

I'd sell my left nut for this one:
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...m-race-turbo-300bhp/1465283?isexperiment=true

Or more sedate:
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...ercharger-kit-220ps/2336893?isexperiment=true

Or the best of all worlds... 
S1 Exige with BAM power 
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...di-turbo-conversion/1679750?isexperiment=true
That would certainly be an occasion every time you drove it. You can't polish an S1 Exige as it'll bite your hand off.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That rs will.be worth a fortune one day hang on to.it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Dift said:


> Europa, not an Evora
> 
> Im just thinking of the torque you will miss if you got a Elise derivative. Being turbo charged, the Europa wouldn't feel that different... would possibly be quicker with a little breathing and boost.
> 
> ...


Europa is less appealing than the Evora! :lol:

The lack of torque is something that is a little off putting as you know how well a tuned FRS goes but then everything else will be more hardcore. Plus everything can be tuned! 

I do love the S1 Exige but I wouldn't want anything with a 1.8T VAG engine! What would be the best of both worlds is an Exige with an FRS engine, now that's an idea!

I have taken a fancy to this one

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...white--full-history/2719835?isexperiment=true

The purple one I had seen and purple is my favourite colour.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

That Aspen one is lovely, and Will is a great guy. 

Problem with that one is it's too clean... You know what I mean, it'll turn into anther garage queen.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Only read to page 2 but you should purchase a VXR8... Simply because the lads on VXROnline in Essex are a quality bunch of chaps! You'll love the days out we all go on! 

Do it! 👍


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> Only read to page 2 but you should purchase a VXR8... Simply because the lads on VXROnline in Essex are a quality bunch of chaps! You'll love the days out we all go on!
> 
> Do it! 👍


Doesn't griff live in kent iirc?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Dift said:


> That Aspen one is lovely, and Will is a great guy.
> 
> Problem with that one is it's too clean... You know what I mean, it'll turn into anther garage queen.


It would have to be a nice clean one or I wouldn't buy it!



20vKarlos said:


> Only read to page 2 but you should purchase a VXR8... Simply because the lads on VXROnline in Essex are a quality bunch of chaps! You'll love the days out we all go on!
> 
> Do it! &#55357;&#56397;


Have to be honest, car shows and car meets are not really my thing anymore.  Plus as soon as I finally get out of work, I escape from Essex as quick as I can! Well as quick as the poxy crossing lets me :wall:



RisingPower said:


> Doesn't griff live in kent iirc?


Correct, but work in Essex :thumb: Bloody stalker


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Correct, but work in Essex :thumb: Bloody stalker


Oh you have no idea 

Though, it's not worth stalking someone who finds an ultima gtr unappealing


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I like Ultima's but more than I would want to spend and not what I'm after!  Ideally I am after an RS200 or Ferrari F40 :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I like Ultima's but more than I would want to spend and not what I'm after!  Ideally I am after an RS200 or Ferrari F40 :lol:


Girl 

It's not much more than a lot of exiges.

Noble m12 is about the same.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ultima/all-models/ultima-1998/1134728

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/noble/m12/noble-m12-gto-3/2703229


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'd go with a Noble!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I think with a Noble I would end up where I don't want to be again!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I think with a Noble I would end up where I don't want to be again!


Girl  Except you wouldn't have a weedy focus rs


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Keep the Focus RS and use it for more than dry day use only and so more than 1000 miles a year in it.

The way you have it wrapped in cotton wool, anyone would think you've got a mint 3 door Sierra RS Cosworth garage queen lol


----------

